# Newbie - so be gentle with me



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Afternoon peeps 

I'm new, to this forum but not soo new to the gym... started my love affair about June of this year, soo far lost over 2 stone  so tis going well. I started the gym because I had to buy a size 16 pair of jeans!! and thought hell no, I have to do something about this, so got my lazy ass to the gym. I was the sort of person who would go a few times, then miss one day, then that would turn into two days... and so on till I hadn't used it for a month!

but this time, don't know what it is but I've become addicted to it! ( I guess there are worse things to be addicted to thought, right!?) so yeah, got my 50 workouts t-shirt last Sunday and am still properly loving it! at first I wanted to lose weight, but now, I'm finding I want more definition and am liking how my body is looking for the first time in years, although I'm finding it hard to try not to think about how much I actually weigh because I've always been hung up on weight as most people are before they start training.

gosh I've rambled a bit lol :blush:

well if anyone has any hints or tips or anything I'm doing that isn't right then feel free to post 

thanks for taking the time to read

Steph xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks  you look fab in your pic btw :blush: x


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

well done on your weight loss and welcome


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site monkeyface, 2 stone less is great and just think where you'll be next year. Loads of advice on here and lots if members with stacks of knowledge so stick with your new addiction and if you do start to slack we'll give you that push.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks guy and girls 

is there a thread to post progress pics... or do you just put them anywhere? :bounce:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

MonkeyFace said:


> thanks guy and girls
> 
> is there a thread to post progress pics... or do you just put them anywhere? :bounce:


You could start a journal and then put the progress pics in there.

Welcome to the forum anyway. I'm sure that you'll learn alot and have a bit of fun also. I know I have.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> Afternoon peeps
> 
> I'm new, to this forum but not soo new to the gym... started my love affair about June of this year, soo far lost over 2 stone  so tis going well. I started the gym because I had to buy a size 16 pair of jeans!! and thought hell no, I have to do something about this, so got my lazy ass to the gym. I was the sort of person who would go a few times, then miss one day, then that would turn into two days... and so on till I hadn't used it for a month!
> 
> ...


Hi welcome. Plenty of info on here just have a read of the stickies . Plenty of helpful people to.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

thanks peeps  x


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello and welcome to UKM.

Loads of good information on the site and a lot of helpful people.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

MonkeyFace said:


> thanks guy and girls
> 
> is there a thread to post progress pics... or do you just put them anywhere? :bounce:


Welcome. Have a scroll down the home page. You'll find members journals there. Get yourself a journal and post it in there. Well done so far!


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

I am also new only got into this a few months ago, but I am already an underweight lanky bastard and am slowly trying to have more energy, be fitter and all that jazz and am doing more at home than at the gym as I have enough blooming direct debits as it is. Got myself a cheap cross trainer off ebay to do the cardio thing (now I do thirty - fourty minutes three - four times a week) and a set of dumbbells (which I use for at least thirty - fourty minutes after the cardio workout). Started with a program to give me all over basic bodily strength and get the bones and muscles going all over and am now slowly moving more into somethgin that is starting to look like doing sets and building up a split training regime. I am using creatine every day (one scoop) and bcaa (one 5Ml spoons worth) after the cardio workout and before I get on to the dumbbell workout and follow that with two pea protein shakes with enough whole brown linseeds to help me to actually digest all the **** I have put into myself.

With more time and practice I hope to work more on higher weights as I build muscular strength so i dont knacker my already weakened back and work on trying to actually sculpt my physique. My biceps are looking nicer, but my shoulders are weak as little soft fluffy kittens so i am using lower weights for the actual shoulders for the moment to get them strong enough to handle bigger weights with the passage of time.

I might still be pathetic by comparison with the other physiques on this forum, but give me time. I am not a 13 year old person with tonnes of hormones pumping around his body, Im a 39 year old and doing this the natural way.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Welcome. Have a scroll down the home page. You'll find members journals there. Get yourself a journal and post it in there. Well done so far!


just found them  will do one over the weekend... but if i start one... what if people are mean  lol


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome MonkeyFace, perfect place for info and help here.

good luck


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> just found them  will do one over the weekend... but if i start one... what if people are mean  lol


Lol no1s mean on here. Some take the p1ss abit but its all a good laugh. If you ask serious questions you get serious help and advice


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

MonkeyFace said:


> just found them  will do one over the weekend... but if i start one... what if people are mean  lol


no one will be mean. people here are very supportive. it takes balls to post up photos and honest journals and people respect it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome monkey face , nice user name lol my mate did that once :whistling:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hi monkey face an welcome to ukm


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi  and welcome


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> no one will be mean. people here are very supportive. it takes balls to post up photos and honest journals and people respect it.


 aww ok, will do one tonight then  thanks x



ewen said:


> Welcome monkey face , nice user name lol my mate did that once :whistling:


did what once? :huh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonkeyFace said:


> aww ok, will do one tonight then  thanks x
> 
> did what once? :huh:


Lol you dont wanna know


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

ewen said:


> Lol you dont wanna know


oooohhh google is a horrible thing :huh:  lol

And thanks Mark  x


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

MonkeyFace said:


> did what once? :huh:





ewen said:


> Lol you dont wanna know


PMSL..... Go on, this is a site to exchange knowledge and experiences isn't it mate?

:whistling:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

MonkeyFace said:


> ...what if people are mean  lol


 they will get banned by Milky eventually :laugh:

Welcome.. and never be afraid to ask any questions of anything


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

MonkeyFace said:


> oooohhh google is a horrible thing :huh: x


Too late....

Welcome, and well done in your first few months.

:beer:


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Proteen Paul said:


> PMSL..... Go on, this is a site to exchange knowledge and experiences isn't it mate?
> 
> :whistling:


you may keep that "sort" of knowledge and experience to yourself thanks very much LOL



BetterThanYou said:


> they will get banned by Milky eventually :laugh:
> 
> Welcome.. and never be afraid to ask any questions of anything


lol thanks  - seems like quite a banterful place atm 



Proteen Paul said:


> Too late....
> 
> Welcome, and well done in your first few months.
> 
> :beer:


yup, what has been seen, can not be unseen :blink:

thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonkeyFace said:


> oooohhh google is a horrible thing :huh:  lol
> 
> And thanks Mark  x


Lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey @MonkeyFace, welcome to UKM!

Congratulations on the weight loss :thumb: and don't worry about people being mean, on the whole they're lovely and if anyone is being a fud that's why we have mods.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey @MonkeyFace, welcome to UKM!
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss :thumb: and don't worry about people being mean, on the whole they're lovely and if anyone is being a fud that's why we have mods.


Thanks Gym Bunny, yeah so far everyone seems lovely 

you look fabulous in your pic btw :blush:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Cheers, you look pretty damn good in yours too.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

aww shucks :blush:

thank you, I still want to get more defined, although not too much... have already noticed my boobies have gone in to hiding :sad: which sucks a little, but tbh I would rather have a fit body than fat/big boobs  (most men might disagree with that though lol)


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

MonkeyFace said:


> Afternoon peeps
> 
> I'm new, to this forum but not soo new to the gym... started my love affair about June of this year, soo far lost over 2 stone  so tis going well. I started the gym because I had to buy a size 16 pair of jeans!! and thought hell no, I have to do something about this, so got my lazy ass to the gym. I was the sort of person who would go a few times, then miss one day, then that would turn into two days... and so on till I hadn't used it for a month!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board and welcome to the gym addiction. Sounds like you are making amazing progress so far!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

MonkeyFace said:


> just found them  will do one over the weekend... but if i start one... what if people are mean  lol


You'll defiantly get loads of support logging a journal. I remember telling @Keeks to do one and look at the support she got  check it out, and look where she is now.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

MonkeyFace said:


> just found them  will do one over the weekend... but if i start one... what if people are mean  lol


You'll defiantly get loads of support logging a journal. I remember telling @Keeks to do one and look at the support she got  check it out, and look where she is now.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

MonkeyFace said:


> aww shucks :blush:
> 
> thank you, I still want to get more defined, although not too much... have already noticed my boobies have gone in to hiding :sad: which sucks a little, but tbh I would rather have a fit body than fat/big boobs  (most men might disagree with that though lol)


Fat boobs dont count so don't worry about it!


----------



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome. 

Yeah it's been ace having a journal on here, loads of support when needed, and you can track where you are in terms of progress.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

MonkeyFace said:


> aww shucks :blush:
> 
> thank you, I still want to get more defined, although not too much... have already noticed my boobies have gone in to hiding :sad: which sucks a little, but tbh I would rather have a fit body than fat/big boobs  (most men might disagree with that though lol)


Nope, I would definitely agree with that thought!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

welcome

only 3 pages :confused1:


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

ohno said:


> welcome
> 
> only 3 pages :confused1:


thanks 

:huh: ... should there be more?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> thanks
> 
> :huh: ... should there be more?


some might say that when a new female member joins certain people get carried away and you wind up with a 20 page thread of sexual innuendo and the Op fcuking off

the mods have been cracking down hard on people lately and it seems to be working, people seem to be behaving themselvs and actually acting normally

which tbh for a forum full of test filled sexual deviants just doesn't seem right 

gl with your goals :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

ohno said:


> some might say that when a new female member joins certain people get carried away and you wind up with a 20 page thread of sexual innuendo and the Op fcuking off
> 
> the mods have been cracking down hard on people lately and it seems to be working, people seem to be behaving themselvs and actually acting normally
> 
> ...


ohhh lol or maybe I'm just not fit enough yet :sad:


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

welcommeeeee im new ish to site also xx


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome and good luck with your goals  .


----------

